# Renault Trafic T1100 parts



## Reader2102 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm new to the forum and I am hoping you experienced members can solve a problem I have.

My question is are there any other models such as the T1000 that would have the same parts as my van.

My van is an "N" Reg (1996) Renault Trafic T1100 campervan and sadly whilst on my way to the Eurotunnel for a 45 day adventure in France and Spain an idiot driver fell asleep at the wheel and smashed into the back of me and forced me into the barrier at the edge of the M25 Motorway. The insurance are settling but it means that I'm struggling to source the parts I need for this van which are:

Front bumper, near side rear light cluster, near side rear corner bumper and near side rear door with moulding (not high top).

At the moment I am having real problems in sourcing any used parts for my van so it would be great if there were any other models that would have the same parts as it would widen my search giving me more chances of finding the parts I need.

Hopefully someone out there can give me the answers I am looking for.

Regards
John


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Vauxhall sold it as the Vauxhall Arena.

Peter


----------



## Reader2102 (Nov 18, 2015)

I didn't know that. So the parts should be the same. Is that right?

John



listerdiesel said:


> Vauxhall sold it as the Vauxhall Arena.
> 
> Peter


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Your light fittings will probably be made by Hella or Jokon. The name and possibly the serial number will be on them. Google the appropriate maker and you stand a good chance of finding them.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Reader2102 said:


> I didn't know that. So the parts should be the same. Is that right?
> 
> John


Yes, with trim and badges changed, but mechanically they are the same.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_Trafic

Peter


----------



## Reader2102 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi Peter

Thanks for that. I managed to source everything for my van. Front bumper, rear bumper and rear lights off an Arena from Truckbusters in Rugby and the rear door off Ebay from a Trafic in Reading.

I've picked all but the door up. The door I'm picking up tomorrow.

Thanks for telling me about the Arena. I actually saw one on Monday but didn't realise it was the same as the Trafic. You telling me made me go back to see the Arena and all the parts I wanted were still on there and it only cost me £70 for them. The door was £95 but it is in excellent condition and also the same colour as my van which helps.

I'm so glad I started this thread as I had been trying for two weeks prior to starting it without any success.

Cheers
John :grin2:



listerdiesel said:


> Yes, with trim and badges changed, but mechanically they are the same.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_Trafic
> 
> Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Good result! well done.

Peter


----------



## Reader2102 (Nov 18, 2015)

It is a good result Peterand I'm glad I found this forum, so much so that I paid my subscription straight away.

John


----------

